# Another beastly plant from OrchidInn



## tnyr5 (Dec 17, 2021)

Grabbed a blooming-size Harold Koopowitz. Granted, they are strong rooters in my experience, but still, I don't think I could have done better. I pretty much never say that lol.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 17, 2021)

I like em…
A favorite primary. Everyone needs one.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice! 
I had my very first HK bloom not too long ago and it was not bad but wasn't that good. The plant started three four new growth but I threw it away. 
A member bought Sam's HK and bloomed it last year. It had a very nice large well shaped flowers with great green color! 
I think he was selling a bunch of HK in spike a couple of months ago. Maybe I should have jumped on that offer.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 18, 2021)

I saw that one. I got the gigantic dorsal x Sam's choice rather than the bloomington x SC, partly because the roth parent was bigger and partly because that was the cross not offered in spike. My logic was that they'd be less shopped out. At any rate, my hopes for this one are quite high. It's upstairs with the Ophrys and the rest of my cool growers for the winter.


----------



## JustinR (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice plant, good catch! How cool would you grow this one? Do they also need cooler Summers?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 20, 2021)

Only cool for the winter, 50-55°F (10-13°C) nights. The rest of the year, it'll be downstairs with the hot growers where it can get up into the high 90's. If that doesn't set its clock to bloom, next winter it'll spend its nights in the refigerator.


----------



## JustinR (Dec 21, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Only cool for the winter, 50-55°F (10-13°C) nights. The rest of the year, it'll be downstairs with the hot growers where it can get up into the high 90's. If that doesn't set its clock to bloom, next winter it'll spend its nights in the refigerator.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## JimNJ (Feb 6, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Only cool for the winter, 50-55°F (10-13°C) nights. The rest of the year, it'll be downstairs with the hot growers where it can get up into the high 90's. If that doesn't set its clock to bloom, next winter it'll spend its nights in the refigerator.


Just curious what the others are, do you grow your multifloral paphs in the 90s throughout the year?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 7, 2022)

OMG, what do you downstairs to get the temperature up in the 90s?? lol
I would think mid 80s might be plenty warm? You might want to try lowering the lower end even more and see if that does anything?
That lower range is for roth but maliopense takes it down to near freezing or slightly lower in the wild although that isn't necessary to bloom.
Just a thought if you're going to torture this thing. 

My first HK bloomed on my windowsill where the winter night low is around mid 50s to 40s depending on the weather outside. During the day, it would be fluctuating between low 60s to low 80s, low 80s being the midday max on sunny days. 
It bloomed again on the subsequent growth in less than one years interval. I eventually tossed it as the flowers were meh and I needed space for other stuff. 
One of my paph friends bloomed a very nice HK bought from Orchid Inn a couple of years ago. 
His temperature range is even higher than mine. 
What I mean to say is that these hybrids will bloom when they want to bloom. Many won't ever bloom. Few plants will bloom on a regular basis.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 8, 2022)

Winter temps downstairs are 80-85Fday, 63-65F night. My growspace is insulated with 1in thick foam, the house heating pipes run through it, and it's lit by 400W halides that generate a good bit of heat.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yeah that was real tough...


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 21, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Winter temps downstairs are 80-85Fday, 63-65F night. My growspace is insulated with 1in thick foam, the house heating pipes run through it, and it's lit by 400W halides that generate a good bit of heat.


I've been wondering what kind of MH fixtures you use, are you using a traditional bulb or a double ended bulb?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2022)

Really weird looking Phrag!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 21, 2022)

Cklinger said:


> I've been wondering what kind of MH fixtures you use, are you using a traditional bulb or a double ended bulb?


Traditional, unshielded, Iwasaki 6500°k (they call it hortilux blue nowadays)


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 21, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Traditional, unshielded, Iwasaki 6500°k (they call it hortilux blue nowadays)


I see, I'd love to grow with MH lights, especially having access to 1000W ballasts and double ended MH bulbs, but would worry about all the heat being generated and would definitely need a house for that...so it'll be quite a while from now! lol


----------

